# Sticky  New Poll Forum...



## Admin (Jan 2, 2010)

The idea behind this forum is that anyone can post a poll... and get answers from the other members here.

Posting a poll is real easy. Just create a post as usual, and towards the bottom, choose "Post a poll" and specify how many options you want for your poll. On the next page, you'll specify your question, and the answers that will be available to the members.

So if you're interested in finding out what other members are doing, or what they think about an issue, post a poll!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

can we get political here /?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Rules are Rules.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

On a call said:


> can we get political here /?


So far this has been a peaceful place without the politics. I think we'll keep it that way for now.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree. It'll just spill out into the other forums.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ah ok guys...besides...it is predator hunting site huh. I agree lets continue the fun without bringing in party poopers .

Thanks Chris, I think this was a good idea.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

new poll forum good idea


----------



## stevecriner (Jul 10, 2012)

I cant figure out how to do the polls?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

stevecriner said:


> I cant figure out how to do the polls?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

stevecriner said:


> I cant figure out how to do the polls?


 You open the curtain-- go in, punch republican, pull the lever, exit the booth, and get rid of Obamination by doing so and save whats left of OUR Country. Simple right?


----------



## stevecriner (Jul 10, 2012)

Antlerz22 said:


> You open the curtain-- go in, punch republican, pull the lever, exit the booth, and get rid of Obamination by doing so and save whats left of OUR Country. Simple right?


 Got it!


----------



## SerenityNetworks (Apr 9, 2013)

stevecriner said:


> I cant figure out how to do the polls?


Same here...

I start a new post. I can click the "Manage Poll Topic" link and complete the poll. But I see nowhere to submit the completed poll. If I submit the post, it posts but there is no poll attached.

Following is a screenshot of what I'm seeing. Please advise on what I'm doing wrong. I've tried in FF, IE, and Chrome without any luck.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/10063-shooting-sticks-or-bipod/

This may fit your needs for who uses what. The poll itself is rather vague, but the posts contain actual brand preferences.


----------



## SerenityNetworks (Apr 9, 2013)

I just went ahead and hit the "Post" button on the one I created. It worked fine. The "Preview" button doesn't show the poll, which is why I was thinking I was doing something wrong.


----------

